# Upgrading To 16" Trailer Wheels/tires



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been doing some research on how to upgrade my Sydney 31frks fiver to 16" wheels/tires. This will require greater wheel well clearance between the top of the tire and the wheel well. 
Axle flip is not an option since my axles are already on the bottom of the springs. 
I read on another rv forum about a way to accomplish this simply and very cheaply (like for under $25). You simply switch out the spring equalizer - the boomarang shaped piece between the two axles that connects the 2 springs. They do come in different sizes for different axle distances and different "heights". Sounds simple enough to me. 
Anyone else heard of this, or better yet, done this. Thanks. PCM


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Different screen name but same question on another forum. Funny how small the WWW is sometimes.

You got a lot of options over at DTR and it sounds like you got some really good ones. I know mine will sound a bit lame but I would suggest you take it to a shop that installs suspension systems and see what they say.

I like the idea of adding a taller center pivot shackle.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, all these forums are great for ideas and the results that others have had. I can see how a taller spring equalizer would easily work. However, please see the post I've quoted below for another forum for his take on a longer equalizer. I am not so sure I agree or disagree, however, I'm all ears for more ebate on this option. 
quoted....
Adding a longer equalizer can have its own problems. Trailer springs work best when the spring eyes are level with the trailer. Compression/rebound parallel to the trailers frame. Adding longer equalizers will not let the spring work at a normal level which adds more stress to the pins/eyes. That creates faster wear and imbalanced spring compression and rebound. I had the same tire Clarence issues on a implement trailer some years back and this was the dealers advise on why it wasn't a good idea to add longer equalizers over what the suspension was designed for.

Thanks. PCM


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We put 16" tires on our 28FRLS, and took the unit to the spring shop. They put in a 2" spacer and new shackles, tested everything and said better than new. We hauled from Victoria BC through Wash. Ore. Ca, Az, NM and into Texas in January and February... it rode like a dream, no problems!


----------

